# Kong toy recipes



## GoBigRed (Jan 24, 2012)

ASPCA - Virtual Pet Behaviorist - How to Stuff a KONG Toy

These look like a lot of fun!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, as well!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, a lot of creative suggestions. Never thought to put a kong in a microwave.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I love stuffed kongs!
I go running with one of my dogs in the early early am. Bear dog will howl if she is left home alone. In order to keep peace with my neighbors I've started leaving her with a frozen stuffed kong. Usually just kibble with a little chicken broth stuffed about 1/2 way up the kong, then some canned food. Use peanut butter to plug up both ends and stick it in the freezer until ready to use it. It keeps her occupied for a solid hour, and there is usually some of the kibble left when I get back home.


----------



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you! I have just been using peanut butter in mine and then putting it in the freezer when i go to work. Elvis will even lick it after it is all gone as i assume it still tastes like it! this will give me more to work with


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

This is terrific! Thanks!


----------



## cctay (Jan 31, 2012)

*Issues with Kong*

hi

I tried stuffing peanut butter and sometime yoghurt with other stuff in the kong for Sparkle. The issue is he will mess up the floor. How can reduce the mess? Thanks in advance.

CC


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

cctay-are you freezing it? That seems to help with mess


----------



## cctay (Jan 31, 2012)

Jennifer1 said:


> cctay-are you freezing it? That seems to help with mess


Not really. But I've tried putting
Peanut butter inside and sparkle will roll the long on the floor and some of the peanut butter will stick to the floor. Others that are stuff inside is hard to come
Out and sparkle gave up trying.


----------



## GoldenLove323 (Aug 22, 2012)

My golden destroys most of the toys we buy him any advice for toys i could buy that last long?


----------



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

Elvis destroys nearly everything except the KONG brand toys. He has so many of them and chews on them daily but nothing has happened to them yet. We get them at PETCO or on Amazon
KONG from PETCO.com


----------

